# Show us Paph. that you've killed.



## gotsomerice (Nov 13, 2013)

Here are some of mine.
Paph. fairrieanum and Paph. charlesworthii v. alba.:sob:


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm great at killing fairreanum. I felt much better when I met Terry Root at the orchid show here last Feb., and he said even he can't keep it alive for long. He thinks it's just a very short lived plant.


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 13, 2013)

I'm too embarrass to do that! Besides it would take a week of Sundays to post all the pictures!


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

SlipperKing said:


> I'm too embarrass to do that! Besides it would take a week of Sundays to post all the pictures!



Just show us some of your prize possessions that you've killed.:evil:


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I'm great at killing fairreanum. I felt much better when I met Terry Root at the orchid show here last Feb., and he said even he can't keep it alive for long. He thinks it's just a very short lived plant.



Did you ask him about emersonii too? I can't keep these suckers alive!


----------



## Stone (Nov 14, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> I'm great at killing fairreanum. I felt much better when I met Terry Root at the orchid show here last Feb., and he said even he can't keep it alive for long. He thinks it's just a very short lived plant.



Obviously not short lived.
http://forum.theorchidsource.com/ubbthreads.php/posts/74042.html


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 14, 2013)

Mike, you had to just throw that link in did you!?!


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2013)

What are the odds that plant is not alive today?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 14, 2013)

Well, before I went to law school, I had a bunch of orchids (for paphs, like a large Angel Hair, several PEOY, and some Marriott Elfstone crosses). Someone took care of them in his greenhouse while I was at law school. However, after graduating and before I could move in to my new place in the winter, his greenhouse heater died and my plants froze. 
Does this count?


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

Linus_Cello said:


> Well, before I went to law school, I had a bunch of orchids (for paphs, like a large Angel Hair, several PEOY, and some Marriott Elfstone crosses). Someone took care of them in his greenhouse while I was at law school. However, after graduating and before I could move in to my new place in the winter, his greenhouse heater died and my plants froze.
> Does this count?



Yes!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 14, 2013)

I've killed more Paphs than you have ever seen!


----------



## Dido (Nov 14, 2013)

thats great !!!!!

I killed my Lippewunder X Lippewunder this year I am not happy about that. 

And killed a lof of seedlings over the years. 
killed all lowii I had and supardii


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2013)

I killed this lovely delenatii vinicolor...


----------



## Trithor (Nov 14, 2013)

If there is some form of triage at the 'pearly gates', I fear that the sheer mass of paph fatalities against me will preclude me from entering! I suspect I will be sent to the pub for another drink while they attempt to add up the vast numbers!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Nov 14, 2013)

Too painful a subject to contribute. :sob: I think the total value for the plants I have killed would be enough to buy another house.  When you kill a plant that you paid more than $ 1000 usd for, you join that special club.  You can tell who belongs by the desperate look in their eyes, and the fact that they only drive cars over 10 years old, with bald tires, and wear shabby old clothes. They have no relatives that would return their phone calls. 

Well, in reality at least 2 out of 5 of my relatives will return my phone calls, but this spending too much on orchids and then not keeping them alive is a real illness.


----------



## wonderlen3000 (Nov 14, 2013)

I killed more paphs than any other orchids in the last 10 years...the number probably close to about 100 =( the most expansive being sanderianum $300, MK $150, roths $125...paph in general are more expansive than any other orchids with the cheapest being around $20.

Safe to say, there goes part of my mortgage :sob:


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> I killed this lovely delenatii vinicolor...



I'm sorry! This was a really nice one.


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

Leo Schordje said:


> Too painful a subject to contribute. :sob: I think the total value for the plants I have killed would be enough to buy another house.  When you kill a plant that you paid more than $ 1000 usd for, you join that special club.  You can tell who belongs by the desperate look in their eyes, and the fact that they only drive cars over 10 years old, with bald tires, and wear shabby old clothes. They have no relatives that would return their phone calls.
> 
> Well, in reality at least 2 out of 5 of my relatives will return my phone calls, but this spending too much on orchids and then not keeping them alive is a real illness.



Do you have a picture of that $1000 plant? What was it?


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

wonderlen3000 said:


> I killed more paphs than any other orchids in the last 10 years...the number probably close to about 100 =( the most expansive being sanderianum $300, MK $150, roths $125...paph in general are more expansive than any other orchids with the cheapest being around $20.
> 
> Safe to say, there goes part of my mortgage :sob:



Have you ever seen the flowers before you killed them?


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> What are the odds that plant is not alive today?



Yeah that picture looked old. I bet it is dead or has about one growth now.:rollhappy:


----------



## Justin (Nov 14, 2013)

Several roth divisions from the 100s to well into the 1000s.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 14, 2013)

Too many to list... :sob:


----------



## reivilos (Nov 14, 2013)

Lovely delenatii ... lol!

I guess the worst I've seen is the godefroyae alba I killed while flowering. 
It died flowering with the flower upside down !!! I almost threw up.


----------



## reivilos (Nov 14, 2013)

Lovely delenatii ... lol!

I guess the worst I've seen is the godefroyae alba I killed while flowering. 
It died flowering with the flower upside down !!! I almost threw up.


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

eOrchids said:


> Too many to list... :sob:



Show us a couple.


----------



## emydura (Nov 14, 2013)

I lost a NFS Screaming Eagle which devastated me. Very hard to come by here. 

I was also very upset to lose this Paph Wossner Ministar which I had awarded last year. I had named it after my grandfather who had passed away a couple of weeks prior to it being awarded. For sentimental reasons that was a tough one to lose. It was never a strong plant.

Paph Wossner Ministar 'Tasman Lewis Memoria' HCC/AOC 






I really miss this hookerae I had.

Paph hookerae 'Robyn's Pride'





[/QUOTE]


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 14, 2013)

emydura said:


> I lost a NFS Screaming Eagle which devastated me. Very hard to come by here.
> 
> I was also very upset to lose this Paph Wossner Ministar which I had awarded last year. I had named it after my grandfather who had passed away a couple of weeks prior to it being awarded. For sentimental reasons that was a tough one top lose. It was never a strong plant.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Wow, the hookerae is reallly nice. I am sorry for your lost.


----------



## atlantis (Nov 14, 2013)

Here I go:





This was a super nice suki but a fu**ing pain in the butt. I can´t say I miss it.

And the list continues:
- First henryanum.
- Second henryanum (yes...I´m not the best henry grower and I know it)
- I was very close with a sangii, but now it´s recovering (thanks to a friend of mine, its new owner)
- It seems that I´ve been trying to kill my P. tranlienianum for the last one and a half years but it resists


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 14, 2013)

I lost many small seedlings too... too much to list... (or I just don't want too...)

I am a great Brachys killer too. I think I will be a great killer for fairrie too! 

And I killed a mature Paph Jerry Lee Fischer... I never saw it blooming!!! What a mess!


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 14, 2013)

Way too many to list. Just found my Vndps. Penny Stewert dead this morning. I hope to save the keiki I got off the plant, but its tiny. 2 days ago it was doing great, today it was a leafless stump.LOL! All the phals and other things that were around it still look great too.If happens,but the only thing thats getting too me.It is a plant I will never find a piece of again.


----------



## jtrmd (Nov 14, 2013)

atlantis said:


> Here I go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Those are the ones you never think about after emptying the empty pot.


----------



## orchid527 (Nov 14, 2013)

I've not actually killed too many paphs, but I've turned a number of them into zombies. They look like they are alive, but I'm pretty sure they are dead since they have shown no signs of activity for some time. They just eat up space in the greenhouse, refusing to die.

Mike


----------



## Rick (Nov 14, 2013)

gotsomerice said:


> Did you ask him about emersonii too? I can't keep these suckers alive!



They hate K


----------



## AdamD (Nov 14, 2013)

I tried to get on that other forum to find pics of the ones I've killed, but no luck. I can't pull them up. But, to name a few
Paph phil var palawanense (only one I've ever seen)
Paph phil var roebbeleni aureum
Paph phil var roebbeleni
Paph kolopakingii
Paph sanderianum (not cheap)
Paph Goeffrey Hands
Paph Jack Tonkin (FCC division)
Catasetum schmidtianum
Catasetum pileatum var imperiale
Phrag caudatum var sanderae
I could keep doing this for hours. I literally have killed more than I now own. That was before I sobered up... But that's a whole different story...


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 14, 2013)

I have probably killed far more paphs than I have ever kept alive. Emersonii? Oh, they do great for me...they bloom for me, then, of course, they die for me. I've lost great clones of insigne sanderianum, tigrinum, oh....its too heartbreaking to list anymore.


----------



## Stone (Nov 14, 2013)

Erythrone said:


> I killed this lovely delenatii vinicolor...



NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! What happended???


----------



## Stone (Nov 14, 2013)

:rollhappy:


SlipperKing said:


> Mike, you had to just throw that link in did you!?!


----------



## Stone (Nov 14, 2013)

Justin said:


> What are the odds that plant is not alive today?



The odds are probably high but I don't think because they are short lived.


----------



## Stone (Nov 14, 2013)

You folks are a bunch of killers!!! I've killed a few but luckily only small seedlings so far.


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 14, 2013)

my biggest EVER disappointment ..EVER!!


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 15, 2013)

ehanes7612 said:


> my biggest EVER disappointment ..EVER!!



That's a FCC! How did it die?


----------



## ehanes7612 (Nov 15, 2013)

slowly


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 15, 2013)

Do not make me weep:sob: I have lost sooo many flasks and grown plants, notably hangianums, emersonii, tigrinum, sanderianum etc. priced at 1000'nds of USD.:sob: And of course almost all of my micranthums that flowered two-three years ago:sob: And when my wife finds out.......


----------



## gotsomerice (Nov 15, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> Do not make me weep:sob: I have lost sooo many flasks and grown plants, notably hangianums, emersonii, tigrinum, sanderianum etc. priced at 1000'nds of USD.:sob: And of course almost all of my micranthums that flowered two-three years ago:sob: And when my wife finds out.......



Don't tell her! It will be our little secret!:evil:


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 15, 2013)

Is this a graveyard thread?  So far, I lost quite a number of paphs when I was away from 2008-2011, mostly due to a severe scale infestation. Most of them recovered after a pretty intensive spraying of neem oil and insecticide. Also a large number of multiflora seedlings.


----------



## Clark (Nov 15, 2013)

Mine were suicidal. All of them, except Pinocchio.
But lately Pinocchio has looked somewhat stressed.
I'm hoping for the best. 


W/O a greenhouse, have found Paphs to be just a hemorrhoid.


----------



## Justin (Nov 15, 2013)

I grow mostly roths....aside from the heartbreak of losing expensive divisions ...never buy single growth divisions....I also hate when roths decline then die over a two year period after a first blooming. they grow like weeds as seedlings only to give up the ghost after flowering. i've found those that blast instead of spiking, however, grow even stronger afterwards.


----------



## Erythrone (Nov 15, 2013)

Stone said:


> NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! What happended???



Rot... I just don't remember if it was bacterial of fungal...

But I guess the plant became prone to diseases because of its weakness. Maybe I should have removed the bud... After the death of that beauty, I decided to cut the bud of one of its sibling when it was in low bud. Results :the plant is almost dead now anyway. I have another plant that bloomed and that is still growing but the bloom was not as fine as the one on the picture. I decided to reduce fertilization of all my delenatiis since a few months.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2013)

Let's put it this way.
I lose a lot, mostly due to overwatering and not giving enough attention.

losses:
canhii
canhii
canhii
sangii
(remember that order of about 40 seedlings from Ten Shin, only 5 are alive still)
Gloria Naugle multigrowth BS... It rapidly goes downhill from here!!


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 15, 2013)

Eric- Can you tell me what you attribute the losses to the canhii are from more specifically? I am trying to prepare myself for when the time comes.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 15, 2013)

General incompetence. My lack of skill w/ small plants. As my German 'ex'-GF would say, "because you are a male!". Small seedlings w/ not good roots.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 15, 2013)

I bought a few in that order. Most have died. I blame that the seedlings were too small to sell. They were not well established. The plants and roots were all weak.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 15, 2013)

Probably my greatest concentration of paph deaths occurred when I got a batch of Rexius bark from OFE. Horrible stuff...my hands would get splinters whenever I worked with it. It seemed decent enough, but I've never seen bark rot so fast. I should have repotted every 5-6 months. When a hot summer hit, the combination of bad bark and heat was too much. I lost tigrinum, insigne sanderianum, and lots more. Funny...my phrags loved that lousy bark. Part of my problem was that I was really into trading, and I divided my plants too frequently. When I could have had a reserve of plants, I had only one. I've learned since then...and never Rexius bark ever!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 15, 2013)

Compared to many of your stories, I've been pretty lucky over the years, but I've had two major extinction events, where I lost a lot of plants, both times it was primarily phrags.

First extinction event was my introduction to erwinia. This was probably in the 2004 - 2005 range, in the dead of winter if memory serves correct. It seemed like one day, my collection was perfectly fine, two or three days later, nearly all paphs and phrags had some level of infection. It destroyed almost all of my seedlings and took a couple years for the blooming sized plants to recover. I don't specifically recall which plants died, I just know that some were immediately total losses, some simply failed to recover.

The second extinction event was due to my neglect. That was around 2008 or 2009. I was working and going to school full time, plus getting adjusted to new growing conditions, which were already suboptimal, and having to cut back on light and heat because I could barely pay the bills. Over the course of a few months, I lost a lot of plants. Many of these were mature, multi-growth specimens. This second extinction was the one I regret the most. I lost the only plant I've ever had awarded, a phrag. I also lost a particularly nice phrag schlimii. There were many others as well, too many to name or count. Surprisingly, the phrags dealt better with neglect than the paphs did. Or at least I should say, the phrags were easier to recover than the paphs.

The most expensive loss, though was a Phrag. Fritz Schomburg. I bought a near blooming sized plant back when they were really expensive (for me expensive is $100+). It did really well for me, made me feel like a real pro. One winter, it looked particularly promising. It had two growths, one mature, the other new. The base of the oldest growth started swelling, a sure sign it might bloom. And then my roommate's cat decided it was delicious. When I found the plant, what foliage wasn't eaten was just a mushy mess. Needless to say, the plant didn't survive, not for lack of trying.


----------



## abax (Nov 16, 2013)

Being a relative newbie to Paphs., I've only managed to murder two or
three out of 55 or so. I really take the losses badly.


----------



## Wendy (Nov 16, 2013)

Has anyone ever noticed that the minute a plant is awarded it tries to die? Must be Murphy's Law.

I have a long list of casualties....too long to list here. Mostly from a 'learning curve' on growing but a few from plain stupidity. :sob:


----------



## Rick (Nov 16, 2013)

Bjorn said:


> And when my wife finds out.......



oke:oke::wink:

Over the last 12 years I probably killed at least one of almost every species of Paph and phrag. In the past I'd loose whole compots of seedlings (usually a slow burn process though).

The barbata types, namely purpuratum and sukhakulii, I've gone through a lot of blooming size plants (I don't have the $$ to keep replacing blooming size multiflorals).

Needless to say (again) the losses and shortcomings have declined precipitously since going low K.

I haven't lost any of my awarded paphs, and out of my Ten Shin order, I've lost no more than 25%. I've only lost 1 of five papuanums and the survivors are doing very well.

I recently lost a compot of wardii to erwinia, but I had only had them for about a week or two before they came down with it. A second compot of older wardii and one of spicerianum right next to them have no losses at all, and growing very fast.


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Nov 16, 2013)

I am a scientific person. I am not superstitious...don't believe in getting jinxed, everything is logical. Yet I learned very early on in life, when I kept tropical fish (still do, of course) that when it comes to keeping things alive, whether plants, fish, reptiles.....there is a clear relationship between mortality and cost. The more expensive your plant,fish,etc is, the greater the likelihood of its death, especially with fish. I'm sure this can be scientifically proven.......


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Nov 16, 2013)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> The more expensive your plant,fish,etc is, the greater the likelihood of its death, especially with fish. I'm sure this can be scientifically proven.......



I'd say that's a fair assertion. That's the justification I've been using the past few months to avoid buying the nice, big, healthy sanderianum seedling I've been eyeing at the local nursery. Though, I don't know if I have the willpower to hold out much longer.


----------



## JeanLux (Nov 17, 2013)

Very frustrating!! I do not want to remember !!!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 19, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I'd say that's a fair assertion. That's the justification I've been using the past few months to avoid buying the nice, big, healthy sanderianum seedling I've been eyeing at the local nursery. Though, I don't know if I have the willpower to hold out much longer.



Just send me your money and then there won't be any way to buy more plants! 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dane (Nov 20, 2013)

I've lost a couple paphs..

Paph. lowii cross which I never got to see bloom
Paph. niveum cross which flowered once and then rotted
Paph. Fanaticum that was my favourite so I tried to replace it with an outstanding flask.
Paph. rothschildianum
....

The list goes on, but at least I've learn't from my mistakes


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Nov 22, 2013)

mrhappyrotter said:


> I'd say that's a fair assertion. That's the justification I've been using the past few months to avoid buying the nice, big, healthy sanderianum seedling I've been eyeing at the local nursery. Though, I don't know if I have the willpower to hold out much longer.



I have the weakest willpower around sanderianum... If I wasn't out of space and money, I'd tell you to send me some. Of course, I could skip a few meals, save a few buck, and grow plants on my bed.


----------



## troy (Aug 24, 2014)

Ehanes, the pic of yur multifloral fatality was a monsoon temptation? Damn, that was a beauty


----------



## troy (Aug 24, 2014)

These plants died




i


----------



## NYEric (Aug 24, 2014)

If they're not dead yet, they don't count. Change the media, add sponge rock and sphagnum and let us know what happens.


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 24, 2014)

I dont think they're dead yet - ?sphag and bag?


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2014)

they're dehydrated. do they have roots?


----------



## troy (Aug 24, 2014)

I've been trying to save them for a while the mem. P.g. was never a strong plant from when I got it in april same with the kolo-pey, I had to remove them from my grow area because of their discoloring maybe they were sick is my guess


----------



## troy (Aug 24, 2014)

The mem.p.g. smells I repotted last month and the kolo x pey has 2 roots 1 dead but it's an anchor the other very small, I just watered yesterday


----------



## Ozpaph (Aug 24, 2014)

I think they need some serious humidity, and time.


----------



## paphioland (Aug 24, 2014)

Hey, What shade of green are those leaves? I need to replicate that. Very dark, dark, kind of dark, medium dark, light dark, medium, light medium...........??????? LOL. Sorry couldn't resist.


----------



## AdamD (Aug 24, 2014)

Just some of the most rare and hard to come by plants I've killed

Victoria-mariae




Ctsm. schmidtianum




stanhopea occulata (not that rare, just a fav)




Addicted Phillip (Yang-Ji whatever-it-is)




From the left - roebellini (compact), roeb var aureum, caudatum var sanderae, phil var palawanense




Lost them all to alcoholism. What a shame.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 24, 2014)

AdamD said:


> Just some of the most rare and hard to come by plants I've killed
> 
> Lost them all to alcoholism. What a shame.



???


----------



## AdamD (Aug 24, 2014)

It's a long story. Short version, I treated my plants like cacti, 28 day leaves of absence... But here I am, 3 years sober. Now I only kill plants accidentally!


----------



## Justin (Aug 24, 2014)

AdamD said:


> It's a long story. Short version, I treated my plants like cacti, 28 day leaves of absence... But here I am, 3 years sober. Now I only kill plants accidentally!



nice work, keep up the fight.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2014)

You certainly are on the right track now. Good for you!


----------



## troy (Aug 24, 2014)

Congrats adam, very honorable choice


----------



## abax (Aug 24, 2014)

One sad, tiny helenae seedling, but I have some time left to do more harm.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 25, 2014)

AdamD said:


> It's a long story. Short version, I treated my plants like cacti, 28 day leaves of absence... But here I am, 3 years sober. Now I only kill plants accidentally!



I thought it was related to choking on vomit... It was actually someone else's vomit... Well, they can't prove whose vomit it was... You can't really dust for vomit...


----------



## NYEric (Aug 25, 2014)

paphioland said:


> Hey, What shade of green are those leaves? I need to replicate that. Very dark, dark, kind of dark, medium dark, light dark, medium, light medium...........??????? LOL. Sorry couldn't resist.



Whoa now!  Lance, please don't beat him!


----------



## AdamD (Aug 25, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> I thought it was related to choking on vomit... It was actually someone else's vomit... Well, they can't prove whose vomit it was... You can't really dust for vomit...



Actually it was a bizarre gardening accident...


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 26, 2014)

AdamD said:


> Actually it was a bizarre gardening accident...



touche!


----------



## cnycharles (Aug 31, 2014)

I actually killed some orchids by spraying rubbing alcohol on them some roots definitely didn't like it


----------



## AdamD (Aug 31, 2014)

I've had good results with ethyl alcohol. Oh the irony considering the past few posts...


----------



## daniella3d (Aug 31, 2014)

just wondering why people keep their orchids in opaque pots? I am switching all of them to transparent pots with aeration on the side so that I can watch out for healthy roots or rotting roots. So why keep those opaque pots?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Aug 31, 2014)

daniella3d said:


> just wondering why people keep their orchids in opaque pots? I am switching all of them to transparent pots with aeration on the side so that I can watch out for healthy roots or rotting roots. So why keep those opaque pots?



There is a theory that the warmer pots help with root development. This may be more of an issue for folks who grow on a windowsill (not greenhouse) and a cold house during the winter (sun will warm up the roots).


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 31, 2014)

daniella3d said:


> just wondering why people keep their orchids in opaque pots? I am switching all of them to transparent pots with aeration on the side so that I can watch out for healthy roots or rotting roots. So why keep those opaque pots?



Lots of people don't like the slime/moss that grows inside the transparent ones eventually.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 1, 2014)

SlipperFan said:


> Lots of people don't like the slime/moss that grows inside the transparent ones eventually.




Yes, and sometimes the slime/moss makes us unable to see the roots anyway!


----------



## daniella3d (Sep 1, 2014)

hmm..I have yet to see this green moss in my clear pots. Maybe I would use some clay pot and put the clear pot inside if that would happen, but I just hate not seing the roots.


----------



## Happypaphy7 (Sep 5, 2014)

This thread is very disturbing. 
All those nice flowering paphs have died??

I am scarred for life! lol

Maybe someone should start a thread on "what killed my paphs" or "how I killed my paphs" so at least others are informed about the proper culture or certain species/hybrids that are particularly hard to deal with.


----------



## rdlsreno (Sep 6, 2014)

AdamD said:


> It's a long story. Short version, I treated my plants like cacti, 28 day leaves of absence... But here I am, 3 years sober. Now I only kill plants accidentally!



Good work! Keep on going!!:clap::clap::clap:

Ramon


----------



## Justin (Sep 6, 2014)

Happypaphy7 said:


> This thread is very disturbing.
> All those nice flowering paphs have died??
> 
> I am scarred for life! lol
> ...



it is just part of the game. excellent highly valuable plants die. it makes the challenge of collecting so much greater since plants are ephemeral unlike other material goods people collect. the orchid hobby is really part "collecting" but also the activity of "growing".


----------



## phraggy (Sep 14, 2014)

*Phrag Nicolle Tower.*

Sad and upset about losing this wonderful clone to crown rot-- I will never see the same again.

Ed.


----------



## Erythrone (Sep 15, 2014)

phraggy said:


> Sad and upset about losing this wonderful clone to crown rot-- I will never see the same again.
> 
> 
> 
> Ed.



:sob::sob::sob::sob::sob::sob::sob:


----------



## eggshells (Sep 15, 2014)

phraggy said:


> Sad and upset about losing this wonderful clone to crown rot-- I will never see the same again.
> 
> Ed.



bummer man.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 18, 2014)

Sad news....mine sanderianum has gone to heaven by Erwinia rot. R.I.P.
http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=34666&highlight=sanderianum


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 18, 2014)

Sad news. Sorry to hear.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2014)

I empathize, as that has also happened to me.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 19, 2014)

Bad news Istvan, another of those "bloom and bust" episodes? I do believe that somehow there is something we can do to improve this thing. I have just discovered a similar incident with my gorgeous sanderianumxmoquettanum (it is really great). Yesterday I had to remove a leaf orange and smelly from probably phytophora. I drowned the scar in dragons blood it normally helps. Just hope it stops this s¤%t.


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 19, 2014)

Bjorn said:


> Bad news Istvan, another of those "bloom and bust" episodes? I do believe that somehow there is something we can do to improve this thing. I have just discovered a similar incident with my gorgeous sanderianumxmoquettanum (it is really great). Yesterday I had to remove a leaf orange and smelly from probably phytophora. I drowned the scar in dragons blood it normally helps. Just hope it stops this s¤%t.



I think this orange smelly patch at base is Erwinia. ( phytophtora causes brown rot). The problem with this that there is no way to save plant, all of my paph what got it, died within few days. And there is no warning sign at all. My sanderianum was a very strong plant with many new roots, just before forming its new flower sheath and died within 3 days ( Erwinia rot begins at base and spreads inwards very rapidly). As I see it I removed involved leaf immedialely, next day two another ones began to rot, I removed them, too, and rot reached the center of base on the next day. Despite of drier conditions, fans, cinnamon and chemicals. I tried with Amistar before, when another plants were sick, there were no effect on problem.(Amistar is a wide spectral fungicide, that is why I think this problem is caused not by fungi) Only good way, I think, I got this tip, is prevention. I spoke with an excellent grower/seller , he said that he uses diluted peroxide for watering, once/month, he dilutes 3% peroxide to quarter and while he does that, he has no problem with rot.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 19, 2014)

Lime was supposed to help as well stopping these things, but I think that best is to make certain the plants are fed with the proper micronutrients. Although not having any proof for it, I suspect that addition of manganese, zinc and copper plus perhaps silicon; while fertilising at a low level (e.g. <100ppm) could be one way. At lest the number of such incidents have been low this summer. But then this happens with the sanderianumxmoquettanum the other day..........


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 19, 2014)

My observation is following: incidents occour mostly in autumn, none of my plants got sick from spring till this time. I also use low cc fertilizer (80 ppm) with higher Ca and Mg content. Mostly polyanthas are affected, last winter I lost one of my anitums similar way. If a plant got sick, there is no effective treatment.


----------



## Bjorn (Nov 19, 2014)

Dragons blood? Have you tried that?


----------



## Chicago Chad (Nov 19, 2014)

> My observation is following: incidents occour mostly in autumn, none of my plants got sick from spring till this time. I also use low cc fertilizer (80 ppm) with higher Ca and Mg content. Mostly polyanthas are affected, last winter I lost one of my anitums similar way. If a plant got sick, there is no effective treatment.



ditto and a gigantifolium down


----------



## monocotman (Nov 20, 2014)

*cure for rot*

On the UK orchid forum someone mentioned that dunking the whole plant into a tank of water containing 1 tablespoon of domestic bleach per gallon was a useful treatment for rot.
I have not tried it but it may be worth a go.
Saturating the whole plant with peroxide should have an effect,
David


----------



## labskaus (Nov 20, 2014)

If the Problem is caused by a fungus, fungizides might help (if there is an aid for the particular fungus). If the Problem is caused by a bacterium, an antibiotic might help?
I'm asking cos I'm currently losing an expensive multifloral. It showed signs of rot a couple of weeks after I received it and I couldn't stop the disease with a variety of fungizides (against spot diseases like rust etc, against phytium and rot, wide range fungizide), Dragons blood. Kanamycin didn't help, either (I know it is plant toxic, too, but I was desperate).

I've read that Plantomycin (Phytomycin) has been used against Erwinia in Orchards. It is prohibited here now, but still produced elsewhere. Any experience, any comments?


----------



## dodidoki (Nov 20, 2014)

labskaus said:


> If the Problem is caused by a fungus, fungizides might help (if there is an aid for the particular fungus). If the Problem is caused by a bacterium, an antibiotic might help?
> I'm asking cos I'm currently losing an expensive multifloral. It showed signs of rot a couple of weeks after I received it and I couldn't stop the disease with a variety of fungizides (against spot diseases like rust etc, against phytium and rot, wide range fungizide), Dragons blood. Kanamycin didn't help, either (I know it is plant toxic, too, but I was desperate).
> 
> I've read that Plantomycin (Phytomycin) has been used against Erwinia in Orchards. It is prohibited here now, but still produced elsewhere. Any experience, any comments?




I tried with clyndamycin, beacuse Erwinia is facultative anaerob Gram - bacteria, several similar human pathogenes are sensitive to this. But had no effect in this case.


----------



## The Mutant (Dec 28, 2014)

Let's breath some fresh air into this thread, since I've just tossed my acmodontum.

Here's the list so far:

_Paph. acmodontum
Paph. barbatum var. nigritum
Paph. helenae
Paph. mastersianum
Paph. philippinense var. roebelenii
Paph. rothschildianum_ (a very nice cross from Orchid Inn)
_Paph. stonei
Paph. superbiens
Paph. urbanianum
Paph. villosum_
_Paph._ Wössner vietnam Star
_Paph._ Maudiae 'Schwarze Madonna'

Considering I have only grown Paphs for about 2¾ years, I would say it's a lot. The reason why most of these Paphs died were due to ignorance, inexperience, and depression/neglect. Seven of them were seedlings/young plants, that might have survived had someone else cared for them. 

I have learned how to care for some of them better. For example, the _schoseri_ I've almost killed by overwatering (and which probably will die), was my first _schoseri_. I got another one as a freebie about a year later, and this one has grown splendidly well.

Another thing I've discovered this year, is that I get a root rotting problem during winter. Contributing factor is me being way too generous with the water, but the biggest issue seems to be condensation inside the pots; the substrate can be bone dry in one half of the pot, and filled with condensation on the other side. This causes a very aggressive mold/fungi to strike on the side where the roots are pressed against the pot sides with condensation and it only attacks growing root tips. The only thing effective against this mold/fungi is diluted bleach. 

This mold/fungi almost killed my _gardineri_ and my _urbanianum_ last winter. They're still recovering, and I really hope they'll both make it.

What I discovered this year, is that it works to move the plants away from the window during night. This makes the humidity inside the pots even out and no more nasty mold/fungi to form. Increasing the air circulation inside the pots by drilling holes, also helps. I've saved some growing root tips on my roths by doing this this year (why do they grow roots now?).

So, the good thing is that I learn, albeit slowly, but I do.


*EDIT:*
Okay, I admit that the stonei and the Wössner Vietnam Star were both savable, but their decline happened when I was depressed so I threw them away because I couldn't deal with it right then. I came very close to tossing my entire collection, so I'm glad those were the only victims...


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Dec 28, 2014)

...wardii x 2
and a Pinocchio alba when I first started
but I think thats a pretty good record!


----------



## geogeo21 (Feb 23, 2015)

*lantha stage*

went out to watch the world cup and came back to this. didn't realize how hot it would be.


----------



## geogeo21 (Feb 23, 2015)

*lantha stage*

went to watch the world cup and forgot how hot it would be


----------

